# Illegal?



## ucfireman (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm I wrong or is it illegal to sell feral hogs? I thought it was illegal to sell any wildlife. There is a post in the classifieds for feral pigs in a trap.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 29, 2016)

Invasive species...............same as selling rats...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 29, 2016)

They need to be dead though...........................


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> They need to be dead though...........................



You cannot transport them


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 29, 2016)

Wasn't sure, I did know you couldn't relocate them. Thanks


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 30, 2016)

TRANSPORTING & RELEASE
It is unlawful to transport a live feral hog
without a permit from the Georgia Department
of Agriculture (GDA). Feral hogs captured alive
by a person without a valid GDA permit must be
killed prior to transport. Release of any live feral
hogs into an area that is not fenced is prohibited.
Any persons convicted of the transport or
release of live feral hogs may be subject to losing
hunting privileges for up to three years and a
fine up to $5,000.00, but not less than $1,500.00.
Transport and possession of live feral hogs are
regulated by GDA; contact the Animal Industry
Division at 404-656-3671 for more information


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 30, 2016)

I found the add and I have to tell you they have some good looking pigs for sale! Price aint that cheap for Feral hogs as they are wanting double what they should be asking. 

Anywho, the law seems pretty clear and in this case, the seller should be free and clear. Now the buyer on the other hand will have to make the dead or alive choice. The buyer will have to go pick them up and hence, take on the role of the "Transporter". More than likely, the seller will not let the pigs leave alive anywho so its a mute point. But if he does let them leave alive, he is NOT Transporting anything.

If you are in need of a BBQ pig and are anywhere near this place, the hogs look really nice!


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 30, 2016)

*illegal according to this*

UNLAWFUL ACTIVITIES
• Hunting without landowners’ permission, including power
line, gas line, railroad and other rights-of-way. Written
permission must be obtained if land is so posted.
• Hunting while under the influence of drugs or alcohol.
• Holding, possessing, releasing, or importing wildlife
without a permit from the DNR.
• Concealing the taking or possession of wildlife (or parts)
which the person in possession reasonably should have
known was obtained illegally.
• Killing or crippling game without reasonable efforts to
retrieve.
• Hunt, shoot, kill, or wound any farmed deer (e.g. elk, red
deer, fallow deer, sika deer, or axis deer) or exotic wild
animal (e.g. farmed deer, mouflon sheep, Barbary sheep
[aoudad], antelope, etc.) held under a wild animal license
for enjoyment, gain, amusement, or sport.
• Hunting or shooting from or across a public road.
• Hunting from a vehicle, plane, or boat under power.
• Selling or purchasing any game species or parts thereof,
except antlers, hides, and tails of legally taken deer,
tails of legally taken squirrels, and legally taken alligator
products.
• Use of a computer or any other device to remotely


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 30, 2016)

bfriendly said:


> .... More than likely, the seller will not let the pigs leave alive anywho so its a mute point. But if he does let them leave alive, he is NOT Transporting anything....



There are always those pesky problems of aiding and abbeting, accessory before the fact and the possibility of a conspiracy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 30, 2016)

This thread kind reminds me of a conversation that I heard about several years ago that a man advised that if you really think that you are in a grey area of a transaction, then this comes to mind....

I know NOTHING !!!
I see NOTHING !!!
I hear NOTHING ........but the sound of CHA-CHING and then you keep your mouth shut !!!!!!  




ps:  As far a I am concerned, if someone is fortunate enough to catch several pigs such as these and can find an available buyer that wants to BBQ them, well good for him as that is 10 pigs that won't be tearing up my pasture and the rest of my property in the future and even killing larger trees because of rooting underneath the root system and ultimately killing the tree within about 6-8 months.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 30, 2016)

I bet they ain't BBQ them.  They will probably be bred and released or used on a"can"hunt    Hot hogs can be a big problem brucellosis and pseudorabies    Are no fun for people or hounds


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 31, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> There are always those pesky problems of aiding and abbeting, accessory before the fact and the possibility of a conspiracy.



There is always that........as far as the law shown above shows, Hogs are not considered a game species, so the selling part did not seem to apply. BUT, the 3rd bullet point does mention holding of wildlife, which would make the seller breaking the law right now

I know hogs are NOT a "Game" species, but they are still considered wildlife, right?  hmmmm boy its getting grey in here........hhmmm


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 31, 2016)

O.C.G.A.  27-1-2:   Definitions

77) "Wildlife" means any vertebrate or invertebrate animal life indigenous to this state 

or any species introduced or specified by the board 

and includes fish, 

(except domestic fish produced by aquaculturists registered under Code Section 27-4-255,)
* mammals*, 
birds, 
fish, 
amphibians, 
reptiles, 
crustaceans, 
and mollusks 

or any part thereof.

[Spacing and emphasis and parentheses added]


**********

NOW, notice that this definition of "wildlife" does not seem to include an "invasive species" because such an unwelcome breed of critters is not indigenous to Georgia, AND FURTHERMORE was not intentionally brought into this state by the State itself.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 31, 2016)

According to this "Georgia Wild Pigs" website, run by the University of Georgia, wild pigs are a 

"a non-native, invasive species brought to the Americas by Spanish explorers..."


http://georgiawildpigs.com/wild-pigs


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2017)

GunnSmokeer said:


> According to this "Georgia Wild Pigs" website, run by the University of Georgia, wild pigs are a
> 
> "a non-native, invasive species brought to the Americas by Spanish explorers..."
> 
> ...



Thanks Smoker! Rats are not considered Wildlife so neither are the pigs.......I think maybe the seller is legit

I hope the seller is taking care of and feeding them..........I would hate to see him get in trouble for "Cruelty to animals"........................Wait, maybe pigs are not considered animals either. Maybe they are just "Things"


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 1, 2017)

They are among the things that may not be transported alive in Georgia without a permit.


----------

